
Molten Salt Nuclear Reactor passes first certification hurdle - mariushn
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/11/molten-salt-nuclear-reactor-that-will-make-nuclear-as-cheap-as-natural-gas-passes-first-certification-hurdle.html
======
m0llusk
This article emphasizes the positive without taking a close look at the risks.
Molten Salt reactors have been seriously problematic so far because the
corrosion and wear of pipes and valves has exceeded predictions. The
assumption here is that we now understand all the factors involved and can
control them, but even with that it is not clear that the costs of doing so
will balance out over the long term. Having to make super high tech coated
pipes and valves for everything and replace them frequently adds up to
significant overhead while the reactors are only ever that: just reactors.

------
kpil
Long term,there is no alternative but solar, either direct or indirect. (But
but not too indirect such as oil...)

The energy budget is set. It's the spending that needs to be controlled.

~~~
rurban
Well, there's also wind and water, and long-term there is fusion.

